# Gaming-PC für ca. 1000 Euro



## Tobivision (11. Juli 2014)

*Gaming-PC für ca. 1000 Euro*

Hallo, 

möchte mir gerne einen Gaming-PC für ca. 1000 Euro bauen und möchte natürlich die best möglichste Leistung für dieses Geld. Habe mir jetzt folgende Komponenten zusammengestellt und würde gerne Eure Meinungen und Ratschläge wissen. Ich möchte Euch schon mal im Voraus danken!




Gehäuse: NZXT H440(weiß) 
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair Formula-Z
CPU: AMD FX-9370(4x4,4GHz)
GPU: Asus Geforce GTX 770(DirectCU II OC Activ)
RAM: G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 DIMM CL10 (8GB)
Netzteil: Corsair RM Series 650 Watt
Kühlung(WaKü): Corsair H110 oder NZXT Kraken X61(ab September)
Festplatte(SSD): Samsung 840 Evo Series
Monitor: LG 25UM65-P




Tastatur: Logitech G110
Maus: Logitech G700s



MfG Tobias


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2014)

Gehäuse: für ein Gehäuse sehr teuer, aber wenn es Dir gefällt kannst Du es nehmen

CPU+Board: mit nem Xeon E3-1231v3 (210€) und einem Board für ca 80€ (H97 oder Z97-Chipsatz) hättest Du mehr Leistung mit deutlich weniger Strombedarf und sparst in der Summe trotzdem noch

Grafikkarte: ist gut, wobei AMD die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld bietet ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  gleicher Kühlung, auch ne Asus DirectCU II OC

RAM: zumindest bei Intel würde DDR3-1600 völlig reichen, da bringt Dir mehr Takt nicht viel - aber wenn speziell dieses RAM kaum teurer ist, wäre es trotzdem okay

Netzteil: bei meinem Intel-Vorschlag reicht ein Markenmodell mit 450-500W locker aus. Und wenn du speziell das RM wegen "semi passiv" genommen hast: moderne Markennetzteile sind auch so kaum wahrnehmbar.

Wakü: ist an sich nicht nötig - moderne CPU-Kühler für 25-35€ sind auch schon extrem leise

SSD: Evo Basic oder Pro? Die Basic reicht völlig, oder auch ne Crucial x100. Wieviel GB? Wenn Du nicht nur 2-3 Spiele installieren willst, müssten es um die 500GB sein, und das ist dann schon auch ein Batzen Geld. Für Spiele bringt eine SSD aber nix, außer bei den Ladezeiten. Ich würd eher ne SSD mit 240GB für Windows und Anwendungen sowie Dateien und vlt 2-3 Lieblingsgames nehmen, für die Masse an Games aber ne Festplatte mit 1000-2000GB

Monitor: Widescreen ist an sich nicht etabliert, und wegen der mehr Pixel in der Breite verlierst Du an Grafikleistung - die Karte muss da ja ca 33% mehr Pixel berechnen, das kann dann bis zu 1/3 FPS kosten. Ansonsten wäre der wohl okay.

Tastatur: die G110 gibt es glaub ich gar nicht mehr ^^

Maus: wenn es kabellos sein muss, kannst Du die nehmen. Ansonsten gibt es gute Mäuse auch für weniger Geld



Wenn Du beim Gehäuse, durch die andere CPU+Board und Netzteil was sparst, wäre als Grafikkarte auch eine AMD R9 290 drin - die kostet 340€ mit ner leisen Kühlung und wäre ca 20-25% schneller.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2014)

hm ja
Man sollte noch 2 Dinge von Herb anmerken, warum deine Auswahl nichts bringt:
1. Leistung ist seit Jahren schon nicht mehr an den Takt gebunden, weswegen die CPUs auch schon seit Jahren zwischen 3,3-3,8 GHz ruumdümpeln aber trotzdem Leistungsfähiger werden, das ist so als würde man Ausschlieslich auf die PS schauen, und das Fahrzeug mit vielen PS nehmen, dabei aber übersehen das es ein Lastwagen ist. Und die AMD-CPUs können einem Intel schon seit einer ganzen Zeit im High-End Sektor nicht mehr das wasser reichen.
2. Kompaktwasserkühlungen klingen auf dem Papier nett, sind aber für das was viele sich darunter einbilden ein fauler kompromiss der das schlechte aus 2 Welten vereinigt! Die sind teuer, kühlen nicht besser als ein reiner Luftkühler, haben dafür aber eine Laute Pumpe und sind daher für den Normalen Desktopmarkt überhaupt nicht gedacht! Die braucht man dann wenn der Rechner viel bewegt werden soll und ein dicker Kühler nicht unbedingt das beste ist für's MP oder wenn man einfach keinen Platz hat für einen anderen Kühler, wie z.B. in einem HTPC


----------

